# Sony A-350 Vs A-380



## Mattman.Jr (Mar 12, 2012)

So I'm looking into buying the Sony A-350 or the Sony A-380, and I wanted to hear peoples general opinion of these cameras and why they dislike it or like it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a comparison of the A390 to one of Nikon's lowest entry level bodies.... you might find it interesting.. (the 350 and 380 are less capable than the 390!)

Nikon D3100 vs Sony DSLR-A390


----------



## kassad (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a 350 and it's ok.   Would be fine to learn with.   The main things about it are the small viewfinder,  small body size, 1/160 sync speed, and lack of a second control wheel.  Keep in mind those limitations exist in any of the entry level cameras.   Neither of these cameras have video so I guess that's not a factor for you.   Rather than these two, perhaps look at a used a700 it is an outstanding semi-pro camera and can be found for under $500.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 19, 2012)

a580


----------



## garnislitton (Apr 19, 2012)

Sony A-350


----------

